# Broke my Genesis X Highback



## Chielsen (Oct 27, 2016)

So I'm leaving for a 5 day trip to switzerland tomorrow morning (88 cm forecasted over the next 5 days :grin but when packing and mounting my bindings back onto my board I noticed a crack on the back foot binding, the part of the highback that goes into the heel cup. I have no idea how I missed it earlier.

So I got into full-on panic mode, rushed to my local shop in the hope they had a pair of large Gen X in stock. Unfortunately they didn't have any but the guy was super nice and he's taking the highback with him to Innsbruck next month when he has to go order the 2018 Burton gear. He ended up giving me a great deal on a pair of last year Burton X-Base's so atleast my trip is saved and I ended up with an upgrade? (kind of?)

Anyway I just wanted to listen around here if anyone has experience with Burton warranty and what my chances or of getting it fixed.

I didn't get around to taking a picture of the broken highback so I took one of my other one and edited it to give you guys an idea of where the crack is situated.


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

Burton just sent me a new high back for my Cartel.

Search my last posting for details.


----------

